# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  C++: 2d RPG;win32 app mode

## Evgeni

Simple 2d rpg. It's not a full game but it has all the main parts done. Like loading levels, and then loading from scene to scene. one thing i wanna mention if your going to use my code don't ue the way i loaded the game items load them when they are needed to load.

----------


## bagstoper

screen shots look great but i need an exe cause i dont have C++.

----------

